# What kind of lighting needed for prom portraits?



## MR. JAY (Aug 31, 2012)

I mostly shoot outside but I have a chance to do some prom type pictures at a second chance prom. I already have 1 alien bee 800, how many should I have and should I use softboxes or umbrellas?
Nikon D7000 with 18-105 and 50mm 1.8


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 31, 2012)

I prefer two softboxes. One long and narrow and one large one. Umbrellas will work fine if that's what you have. You can go with a lower wattage as your second light. If you are ordering another I'd want to order the highest wattage you can afford. 
Depending on the space allotted to you I'd WANT to use the 50, but chances are you'll have to use the 18-105.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 31, 2012)

A typical portrait set up is 4 lights.  One as your main, one as your fill and two for either background or hair/accent/kicker.  

I also prefer softboxes, but they are quite a bit more expensive.  In this case, I think you're probably going for a quick shot with adequate lighting, rather than a portrait sitting with excellent lighting, so I'd think you'd be OK with two umbrellas.


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2012)

I almost wish Nikon didn't have an inexpensive 50 mm f/1.8.


----------



## MR. JAY (Sep 1, 2012)

I also have a beauty dish. would this be a sufficient light source?


----------



## KmH (Sep 1, 2012)

The larger a light modifier is, the softer and more flattering the light it produces. Large modifiers also produce diffuse shadow edges that are also soft and flattering.

A beauty dish is a relatively small light source and used properly is set up very close to the subject.

Umbrellas and umbrella brackets are about as inexpensive as light modifiers get. You apparently aren't very familiar with the technical aspects of doing photographic lighting.

Prom photos are usually full length shots, so you pretty much need light modifiers that are also about full body length, on the order of 60 inch umbrellas rather than a beauty dish.
Like a couple of these - Interfit SLBR7190 28-Inch x 75-Inch Strip Light Box Without adapter Ring (Black) 

or a couple of these - Photoflex 60" Convertible Umbrella

plus accent/rim/kicker/hair lights which are often snooted to light a much smaller area.


----------

